# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Quoting an attachment

## andynap

Why doesn't an attachment show up when quoting a post? Other than downloading the attachment how does one get the attachment visible?

----------


## JEK

For something to be quoted it must appear in the text of the message.

----------


## JEK

> For something to be quoted it must appear in the text of the message.



Didn't show.

----------


## JEK

Trying again.Screen Shot 2013-05-27 at 10.01.13 AM.jpg

----------


## JEK

> Trying again.Screen Shot 2013-05-27 at 10.01.13 AM.jpg



  Shows this time because the ATTACH command was used to add the image.

----------


## andynap

Why doesn't your picture show up? The reply doesn't make sense sometimes without the picture

----------


## JEK

Because I added it using upload rather the using the ATTACH command within the text box. The quote can only quote what is in the text box, not images added by default.

----------


## JEK

Screen Shot 2013-05-27 at 10.05.45 AM.jpg

----------


## andynap

> Screen Shot 2013-05-27 at 10.05.45 AM.jpg



So how do I get the picture to appear on a reply

----------


## JEK

If the poster didn't use the ATTACH command, you can't. You can't quote what isn't there in the text box. A lot of people just use the default method.

----------


## JEK

Well, you could download the image and then upload it in your reply if you really want to use it.

----------


## andynap

> Well, you could download the image and then upload it in your reply if you really want to use it.



I know but I was trying to avoid that

----------

